# Creative Shipping Ideas - VIntage Outdoor Shirts



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

I'm trying to come up with a creative way to ship my shirts. Hoping you guys could give me a few ideas.

These are all vintage style outdoors shirts (fishing, camping, skiing, etc.)

One thought I had was wrapping them in white butcher paper, and putting my own label on it to seal it saying something like "Another Fresh Catch from Up North Outfitters". 

Any thoughts?


----------



## CrackCodeDroopy (Jul 24, 2007)

neato said:


> I'm trying to come up with a creative way to ship my shirts. Hoping you guys could give me a few ideas.
> 
> These are all vintage style outdoors shirts (fishing, camping, skiing, etc.)
> 
> ...


do you have a set budget it mind for how much you are willing to spend on packaging?


----------



## saltybeachdianne (Oct 17, 2007)

Howdy,
I too have been brainstorming on creative packaging. 

How is your brainstorming been coming along? I have a beac lifestyle girls tshirt line. Plus I am trying very hard to be eco friendly in all that I do...I use recycled papers for my product hang tags, hemp yarn. 

i can brainstorm with you....packaging has a look and a feel. Have you thought about something that is in the 'hunter orange' hue? You could use the brown kraft paper and then wrap the package with twine or orange rope to give is some spunk! 

if you have the time how about adding some sort of 'matching ornament' on the outside of the tied up package. A fishing lure or squishy lil worm for the fishing vintage shirts for instance. A couple of twigs for the camping shirts, Snow ??wellll, I do not know anything about this. OR even type up some little known facts about each area of interest and include in the tied up package. make sure the paper is a parchment type. The colors can be cream/tan to make it look antique/worldly. Sort of like a treasure map. 

Fishermen - mesh and nets...is there any mesh that is cheap you could wrap those type shirts in? 

It seems like you could find something natural, right in your ow backyard to add that special touch. 
I also did tons of google searches for food packaging. This gives you creative ideas. 

Have fun and let us know what you decide. 
dianne


----------



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

THanks guys. Some great ideas there.

I think I've sort of settled on an idea that was posted on another thread. Wrapping it in kraft paper and twine for that old-timey look.

I'll post a pic when I get one.


----------

